# Gran Fondo Giro d'Italia



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

coming to Pasadena:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2012/05/rcs-sport-launches-gran-fondo-giro.html


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Latest announcement:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Think Pink: Giro d'Italia Announces Its First Gran Fondos in U.S.


----------



## johndayo101 (Jun 12, 2012)

cant wait to see this again!


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Gran Fondo Giro d'Italia Jersey


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

July 22nd....man, that could be hot, in a bad way


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Ron, 

Are you in? Yeah, it will likely be pretty hot, but sounds like a great ride. I am on the verge of registering for the 83 miler. Just asking some other buddies if they are game too.

I believe A Road Bike 4 U shop is getting a crew together to ride. Not sure which route though?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a seminar that weekend I gotta go to....but the Irvine one in Sept. might work out.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> I have a seminar that weekend I gotta go to....but the Irvine one in Sept. might work out.


Are you referring to the Big Ring Century or the OC Gran Fondo?

Personally, I prefer rides when the air gets thinner 

I think either of the two above would be a great way for you to get back into the swing of things. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> Are you referring to the Big Ring Century or the OC Gran Fondo?
> 
> Personally, I prefer rides when the air gets thinner
> 
> I think either of the two above would be a great way for you to get back into the swing of things. :thumbsup:



Was thinking of the OCGF....hadn't heard of Big RIng. I'll go check it out.

Yeah, haven't done a century yet, I'm at 60 miles....that's 4 hrs. for me with all the hills of SC :blush2:. I just try to keep topping it each week. But last week HURT cuz a guy came along and wanted to ride for the first 1 hr. together to Cook's Corner. He was too fast for me, but I tried to push harder and it took it's toll on me during the 4th hour of my ride. Had to push on to get home to watch the U.S.Open golf and wanted to puke.

**


----------



## RGEZE (Jul 9, 2012)

Looking for a partner or group to ride the Pasadena Gran Fondo. Send me a PM. Fairly fast rider but I'll be cruising for the most part of this ride. Planning on riding the 66, but 86 is an option too if there is a group. 


Thanks!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

RGEZE said:


> Looking for a partner or group to ride the Pasadena Gran Fondo. Send me a PM. Fairly fast rider but I'll be cruising for the most part of this ride. Planning on riding the 66, but 86 is an option too if there is a group.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the offer. I was initially going to sign up for the 83 miler.....but am a little concerned about the potential heat on that day. I might still sign up for the 83 miler but might take the 60 miler route should the temperature get too unbearable. 

As of now, I was planning to ride with the Road Bike 4 U group. You are welcome to ride with us if you want. As you know, routes with this amount of climbing, the group usually breaks up....and meet at the rest stops or even at the end of the ride.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

They changed the routes a bit.....

The 60 miler with 7500' is now 67 miles with 8500' of climbing.
The 83 miler with 10200' is now 92 miles with 12500' of climbing. 

I initially signed up for the 83 miler, but looking at the high temps and humidity this Sunday, I will likely end up doing the 67 mile route.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

(I did the last one) Isn't this a little inhumane?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

samh said:


> (I did the last one) Isn't this a little inhumane?


I thought this was their first one in the US? Which one are you referring to?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Over all, very nice gran fondo.

I ended opting for the 67 miles with 8000'+ of climbing. Didn't put enough training time the weeks prior to do the 92 miler. 

SAG support and "rest/aid" stations were okay. I guess I was expecting a little more coming from the organizers the Giro 'd Italia. They were not bad, just nothing special....very much like most other gran fondos/centuries that I've done. 

Views were okay too....but very similar to those seen when doing GMR/Baldy roads. If you ever get the opportunity to visit the Bay Area and ride up the mountains in Marin County....ahhhh, much more scenic IMO. But I digress. 

I was mad at myself for badly cramping up during the most fun part of the gran fondo...the KOM stretch of the ride (~ 8 mile climb). Both calves and hamstrings were cramping up during much of the 8 miles! It was pretty hot, but I thought I hydrated/fed well enough.....gels, bonks, electrolytes, jelly beans....but to no avail. Oh well, didn't expect to win the KOM anyways, but would've been nice to see how well I could've done. 

The final descent was GREAT. Long and somewhat twisty....my favorites  The final 15 miles or so were the most dangerous though.....cops all over the place giving cyclists tickets for not fully stopping at stop signs. I saw at least 3 cyclists being pulled over. 

Post meal and vendor exhibits okay also. Again, nothing to really brag about. 

Overall: 
Organization (start/finish/sign in/route markers, time challenge, jersey, etc.) (4/5)
Sag support/Rest stations (3/5).
Course (4/5). Would've given 4.5 for better scenery 
Extras (3/5). 
Sign up again: (likely).


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

Myself and a couple of friends did the long route. Would have to agree, overall it did not seem like the event drew many riders and the support reflected that. Having never ridden in that area, overall I enjoyed the event a lot and would probably do it again though.

Looking back on the situation with the police, I have to think a lot of that was due to all the coffee shop riders overextending themselves and getting in trouble out there. I had a couple delays with flats and by the time I rolled through the KOM section it was like a war zone; CHP, fire trucks, ambulances, police on motorcycles, the SAG wagon loaded with people, people walking their bikes, sitting in the shade, then finally a helicopter coming in to land on the road and pick up a heat stroke victim. I also heard someone wadded up at the bottom of the descent where we turned back into the neighborhoods and had to be taken away. After all that I am sure the police were a little more vigilant.

It will be interesting if they have it again, it just did not seem that well attended.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

What would you expect? 8K of climbing in mid day in July in LA? Sorry, I'm staying home or doing an earlier local ride. Silly decision on timing.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

porterhouse said:


> Myself and a couple of friends did the long route. Would have to agree, overall it did not seem like the event drew many riders and the support reflected that. Having never ridden in that area, overall I enjoyed the event a lot and would probably do it again though.
> 
> Looking back on the situation with the police, I have to think a lot of that was due to all the coffee shop riders overextending themselves and getting in trouble out there. I had a couple delays with flats and by the time I rolled through the KOM section it was like a war zone; CHP, fire trucks, ambulances, police on motorcycles, the SAG wagon loaded with people, people walking their bikes, sitting in the shade, then finally a helicopter coming in to land on the road and pick up a heat stroke victim. I also heard someone wadded up at the bottom of the descent where we turned back into the neighborhoods and had to be taken away. After all that I am sure the police were a little more vigilant.
> 
> It will be interesting if they have it again, i*t just did not seem that well attended*.


Agreed. Some stations not even manned (albeit, only water stations, but still). 
Wow, didn't realize about all that extra activity on the KOM section! Good to hear you made it through all that.


----------



## Wildewinds (Mar 12, 2012)

Special Eyes said:


> What would you expect? 8K of climbing in mid day in July in LA? Sorry, I'm staying home or doing an earlier local ride. Silly decision on timing.


Seriously. I would have signed up (for the short route) if it had been in the fall/winter/spring.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> I was mad at myself for *badly cramping up *during the most fun part of the gran fondo...the KOM stretch of the ride (~ 8 mile climb). Both calves and hamstrings were cramping up during much of the 8 miles! It was pretty hot, but I thought I hydrated/fed well enough.....gels, bonks, electrolytes, jelly beans....but to no avail. Oh well, didn't expect to win the KOM anyways, but would've been nice to see how well I could've done.
> 
> .



Wow, now I'm confused on the cramping issue. I've had occasional issues with cramping of my calves (twice) and hamstrings (once) on my 70 mile rides with 4400 ft. climbing. When I researched this, it seems there are two main theories on cramping: 1) loss of electrolytes, and 2) lack of fitness, or overwork of muscles. Medical studies that I read report that loss of electrolytes is overblown, saying that a loss of electrolytes would result in many muscles, even non-worked ones, cramping.....not just the worked muscles. Those studies said it was more likely that lack of fitness of the muscle, or overworking of it, would be the root cause.

So I'm trying now to work harder, do intervals, and ride more to guard against cramping. BUT, I know Cri2i rides mountains and centuries often. So it seems maybe the heat/hydration/electrolyte issues may be the cause sometimes? 

Interesting, too, about reading of the pickle juice theory to remedy cramps. Studies (and some anecdotal reports by athletes) say that perhaps the acetic acid in 2 oz. of pickle juice stops cramps in a minute....whereas more hydration would likely take 10-20 minutes. 

**


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Wow, now I'm confused on the cramping issue. I've had occasional issues with cramping of my calves (twice) and hamstrings (once) on my 70 mile rides with 4400 ft. climbing. When I researched this, it seems there are two main theories on cramping: 1) loss of electrolytes, and 2) lack of fitness, or overwork of muscles. Medical studies that I read report that loss of electrolytes is overblown, saying that a loss of electrolytes would result in many muscles, even non-worked ones, cramping.....not just the worked muscles. Those studies said it was more likely that lack of fitness of the muscle, or overworking of it, would be the root cause.
> 
> So I'm trying now to work harder, do intervals, and ride more to guard against cramping. BUT, I know Cri2i rides mountains and centuries often. So it seems maybe the heat/hydration/electrolyte issues may be the cause sometimes?
> 
> ...


Okay then, no excuses for me....just out of shape 

You bring up some interesting points Ron. I honestly felt really good on the climbs leading up to the KOM section. Although the section is about 8 miles, it probably only averaged about 5% or so. Not saying it's a cake walk, but not crazy either. The week before I did a 75 mile ride with 6000' up north and not a single cramp. You remember me doing the Bear ride with about 105 miles and close to 10,000' of climbing....almost cramped up near the 80th mile mark, but recovered fairly quickly with some bonks and fluid. The only difference I can think of between all these recent rides:
1. Weather (hottest on this one)
2. New bike build (54cm to a 52cm....but saddle height and reach adjusted accordingly). 

So, I was really surprised that I cramped so quickly!?!?! Again, the weather was hot, but I didn't feel exhausted or anything like that. On the contrary, I felt pretty strong up to that point. Then all of a sudden, one calf cramped, then one hamstring, etc. 

Anyways, always appreciate the insight Ron. That pickle juice theory is an interesting one. Will stop by the market before my next extended ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*Example of a cyclist getting ticketed on the Giro...*

Interesting article. Check it out....Giro rider says traffic ticket unnecessary - San Jose Mercury News


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's some of the articles and testimonials which tested the pickle juice theory:
Phys Ed: Can Pickle Juice Stop Muscle Cramps? - NYTimes.com

Can Pickle Juice Cure Muscle Cramps?

What Are The Benefits Of Drinking Dill Pickle Juice? | LIVESTRONG.COM


Just an interesting study....might be helpful to stash a small vial of dill pickle juice in your pocket on an important ride where cramping would ruin your day. I might try carrying it once to try it out, if I cramp....could be interesting. Still best to make sure you're hydrated and fit for the ride, of course. That's the hard part of long distance riding....you don't really know, until you know, lol. You can't just go out for 10-15 minutes and find out fast if you're going to cramp that day, or that route, or what your remedy is going to be.


Man, that traffic ticket thing sucks on an organized (or charity!) ride....I would think they'd provide some traffic control or barriers to assist the flow of cyclists. Guess not. 

**


----------

